# Toro flex 21 info



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I just picked up a toro flex 21. I already own a John Deere 180c. I want to know more about these toro's. Does anyone have one? What's your opinion of them? I really don't know much about this machine other than it's an 11 blade reel and has the kawi engine. Thanks


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice find. Your unit has a grooved front roller and the light kit already included. There is some info about these in the main "Toro Greensmaster" thread, although a lot of the content there is for the 1000/1600.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks nice!

The only potential downside to the Flex units is the 1/2" max HOC (although I think there is a kit that makes it 3/4"?), but that's a good excuse to stay reel low. 

Also, looks like it is missing a side cover?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> The only potential downside to the Flex units is the 1/2" max HOC (although I think there is a kit that makes it 3/4"?), but that's a good excuse to stay reel low.
> 
> Also, looks like it is missing a side cover?


I have the high HOC kit, and it maxes out right at 1". It looks really strange that high though.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> The only potential downside to the Flex units is the 1/2" max HOC (although I think there is a kit that makes it 3/4"?), but that's a good excuse to stay reel low.
> 
> Also, looks like it is missing a side cover?


I took all the covers off to clean and check belts etc. also came with the grass catcher. You wouldn't believe what I paid for it lol


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm curious to see how it handles and cuts. At first, it felt sloppy since the cutting head is floating and separate from the frame. I guess it's just a feeling you get used to. The height of cut isn't an issue because I already keep it at 1/2" thru the growing season with the 180c


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> I'm curious to see how it handles and cuts. At first, it felt sloppy since the cutting head is floating and separate from the frame. I guess it's just a feeling you get used to. The height of cut isn't an issue because I already keep it at 1/2" thru the growing season with the 180c


I lift up on the handle very gently with mine when I engage the reel/drive systems to keep it from doing a wheelie. I think the intended practice in a golf setting is to keep it running all the time and do a big U-turn in the collar around the green to get turned around into your next lane.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

One thing I dislike about my flex is the drive engage to the reel engage time. It moves forward quite a bit before the reel becomes active. Coming from using a greensmaster it takes a little patience getting use to.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

AZChemist said:


> One thing I dislike about my flex is the drive engage to the reel engage time. It moves forward quite a bit before the reel becomes active. Coming from using a greensmaster it takes a little patience getting use to.


I noticed that also. Seems to engage the drive before the reel.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have had mine since August of last year. Yours looks really clean. Just missing that one belt cover. Definitely look into the High HOC kit if you don't plan on topping out just under 1/2 inch. If you go to change the gearbox fluid, buy a replacement fill plug to have on hand first. I haven't changed mine yet but the plug looks like it would strip easy. Be careful with the reel/drum/parking cables. The metal on the adjustment areas will probably be brittle and those cables are about $70 a piece to replace. If you want a grass catcher, check ebay, I got mine there for cheap. If you have any other questions let me know. Welcome to the Flex family!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> I have had mine since August of last year. Yours looks really clean. Just missing that one belt cover. Definitely look into the High HOC kit if you don't plan on topping out just under 1/2 inch. If you go to change the gearbox fluid, buy a replacement fill plug to have on hand first. I haven't changed mine yet but the plug looks like it would strip easy. Be careful with the reel/drum/parking cables. The metal on the adjustment areas will probably be brittle and those cables are about $70 a piece to replace. If you want a grass catcher, check ebay, I got mine there for cheap. If you have any other questions let me know. Welcome to the Flex family!


Thanks! I have the grass catcher and all covers. I took them off for cleaning/inspection.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@thesouthernreelmower where did you end up getting this one? I'm keeping my eyes open on a deal for a Toro this year, we are both in GA so thought I'd ask.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> @thesouthernreelmower where did you end up getting this one? I'm keeping my eyes open on a deal for a Toro this year, we are both in GA so thought I'd ask.


I saw it on Facebook marketplace


----------



## nickmg (Feb 12, 2018)

Wondering who got this on FB marketplace. If I did not have 1/2 an acre I would have jumped at it in a heartbeat.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

can someone check on their flex for comparison. How loose are these brackets that mount around the reel? I circled the pieces in blue in the photo. I have nothing to compare them to, so I'm wondering if there is suppose to be a bushing or spacer or they are suppose to be loose??


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@thesouthernreelmower like the whole silver side plates?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> @thesouthernreelmower like the whole silver side plates?


No, the red parts.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Reel Low Dad said:
> 
> 
> > @thesouthernreelmower like the whole silver side plates?
> ...


Yes mine have play in them. Part of how the floating head works. Do you have the service manuals for it?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I do. I just wanted to make sure. Like I said, I have nothing to compare this too. I'm just going over everything, before I send it on it's maiden voyage lol. Going over all the parts, maintenance on engine, gearbox, reel etc. so far, not bad. Couple of wore items here and there.


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice!
> ...


What did you pay for it? I've been looking at these myself.


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

What are people using to clean the gear box area? Would like to shine it up a bit without having to respray it.


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Kizzle65 said:


> What are people using to clean the gear box area? Would like to shine it up a bit without having to respray it.


Bump


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Does anybody have a clip kit link to anywhere these days? I called Toro and it was $300+ and I just can't justify that cost for a simply "gear".


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

BTW, I have an extra HOC single arm available to purchase. I'll take $40 for it plus shipping. Somebody convinced me to get an extra one and didn't figure out what he meant till it was already there. I am in ATL.


----------

